# قداس الانبا ميخائيل (مطران اسيوط)



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

القداس الالهى بصوت 
الانبا ميخائيل
   مطران اسيوط 
ورئيس دير السيدة العذراء بدرنكة 








*الجزء الاول *

*الجزء التانى*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حبي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


ميرسى لمرورك يا روزتى
نورتى الموضوع ياقمرتى 
​


----------



## ابرام الضبع (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*thank you my friend *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ابرام الضبع قال:


> *thank you my friend *​


ميرسى ابرام لمرورك 
نورت 
​


----------

